# .410 chokes



## bobt (Oct 1, 2008)

can anyone tell me the size of the .410 chokes,full,mod,imp cyl?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

The nominal (Cyl.) diameter is, of course, 0.410".
Mod. is 0.400". Full is 0.390". I wasn't able to find a stat for IC but I'd guess it'd be about 0.405". (Source - NRA Firearms Fact Book, p.179)
Pete


----------



## bobt (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks pete.


----------

